# bikepacking with alfine?



## alpka (Aug 20, 2007)

so would any of you with an alfine blink at taking it on an extended mtb tour? Into relatively remote places? If something happens to the hub, you are plain ol' walking right? there is no way to make it into a SS like you can if a der breaks? 

Thanks for any thoughts. My bro and I are headed out on the Colorado Trail next summer and I am debating between running my monocog as is, as a dinglespeed or running an IGH.


----------



## mcelhinneym (Aug 8, 2009)

I think I would consider my need for IGH first. Will your bro be using a derailer? If he is riding a singlespeed you'll probably be annoyed that he is too slow.

Loaded down for a multiple trick you probably wont be putting any more forces on a hub than an overweight rider would.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

If you read the posts here very few people have had problems with the hub. Most everyone is using it off road although it was not originally designed for that use. 

Saying that, if you break something you're screwed. I suspect that most bike shops anywhere are incapable of repairs on it either through lack of training or the required tools to disassemble it. As well, I doubt that it is easy or quick finding internal parts. 

In any event it mostly depends on your riding as I think the hub is somewhat bullet proof. Do you want to run ridiculously low gearing, possibly overloading the hub? Do you plan to keep the wheels mostly on the ground avoiding big drops or jumps? Do you know to preshift based on upcoming terrain, and avoid trying to force shifts? Can you back off the power as needed when shifting up or down, so the internal mech. isn't suffering?

My 2 cents.

Drew


----------



## alpka (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks Dru, I have read the threads and it does seem pretty bomber. My hesitation is two fold: 1)the cost and 2)exactly the scenario you painted of no ghetto fixes in the woods and low likelihood of a shop knowing it's way around the thing. That being said, it provides a perfect solution in a lot of ways. So, I am just trying to squeeze what I can out of those who have hands-on


----------



## scuppy (Nov 10, 2007)

Bikepackings biggest myth is choosing stuff you can fix on the road, as though local farmers are set up to repair bicycles.

If a hub fails you have to replace it whatever the type or brand. Even if there is a bike store nearby they will not stock any good quality parts and will likely have 10 year old crap. Don't buy cheap **** and if something breaks get to the nearest town and mail order.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

I own a Rohloff Speedhub and an Alfine. If I was going back country I'd definitely want the Speedhub.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

I took my Alfine overseas to a 6 day all-mountain bike vacation. No back-up, just me and my 8-speed hardtail. Rained the first two days, my bike was completely gumbo-mudded up, had to hose the bike down everynight. Never had to oil the chain, never had any water intrusion, everything just worked. Forded several streams with water over the axles. 9 speed chains were breaking down after a few days of this abuse, gummed up cogs and deraillieurs, ghost shifting, skipping on climbs...Only downside for me was combining Alfine and 29er wheels, I didn't have as low a gear. Wasn't that important, those kind of hills become hike-a-bike for everyone after an hour or so.


----------



## alpka (Aug 20, 2007)

scuppy said:


> Bikepackings biggest myth is choosing stuff you can fix on the road, as though local farmers are set up to repair bicycles.
> 
> If a hub fails you have to replace it whatever the type or brand. Even if there is a bike store nearby they will not stock any good quality parts and will likely have 10 year old crap. Don't buy cheap **** and if something breaks get to the nearest town and mail order.


If a derailer breaks, you can still ride in a ss fashion. That is the type of field fix I was talking about...


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

For backup, I've considered a cog that fits on the brake rotor, gives me a fixed gear single speed worst case.


----------



## swift (Apr 3, 2007)

pursuiter said:


> For backup, I've considered a cog that fits on the brake rotor, gives me a fixed gear single speed worst case.


That would be a great option. Good thinking. :thumbsup:


----------



## alpka (Aug 20, 2007)

That is good thinking. I have a Tomicog 6 bolt on my SS hub now. I wonder if that plus the centerlock adapter flipped makes a good enough chainline? Anyone actually tried it?


----------



## timroz (Feb 25, 2007)

Fixed gear on the CT is THE worst case. Worse than no bike actually.

You'll be walking roughly 40% of the CT anyway. I think you'll find walking with the pedal hitting your leg every step not so much fun. Forget the fixed gear "fix". If the hub breaks take off the chain and coast when you can. It will be relatively the same speed as a "working" bike.


----------



## alpka (Aug 20, 2007)

Seriously, I will be walking 40% of the CT?


----------



## timroz (Feb 25, 2007)

Man - Sorry. I'm really not trying to discourage you. That was based on my experience and I didn't even finish the damn thing. I did about 370 miles of the CT in 4.5 days and walked at least 100 miles. So maybe it's 25% hiking. That seems too low.


----------



## alpka (Aug 20, 2007)

No worries, not discouraged. And I plan on taking a lot more days than that-you must have been doing the ctR. I am just doing the CT


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

My buddy and I rode the CDN GDR on two Surly Pugsleys with Alfines - fully loaded with camping gear and food.

https://thelazyrando.wordpress.com/?s=cdn+gdr

https://www.flickr.com/photos/vikapproved/sets/72157620470407905/

If my Alfine had packed it in I would have swapped wheels and kept going as a fixed gear [one of the benefits of a Pugsley].


----------



## tomimcmillar (Oct 27, 2005)

alpka said:


> That is good thinking. I have a Tomicog 6 bolt on my SS hub now. I wonder if that plus the centerlock adapter flipped makes a good enough chainline? Anyone actually tried it?


I'm building up a touring wheel based on the Alfine, will be tinkering with it all shortly...another week or so....imagine that the chainline would be good enough to at least get you out of the woods.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

And Tomi, give a centerlock Tomicog a try too. DT Swiss adapter is beefier than the Problem Solvers.


----------



## tomimcmillar (Oct 27, 2005)

Didn't get the problem solvers, didn't like the way the pinch bolt is angled, too big on the OD. Didn't get the DT because then you need to carry a cassette tool thingy. So went with the other generic pinch adapter, pictured is an 18t, and the chain just clears. Does appear that the ID of the cog needs opened up, simple enough w/ the Dremel or a decent round file and few minutes of time...


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Mr. Tomi is in the house! Mr. Tomi, have you considered offering a kit, adapter and cog?


----------

